# Difference between SKX009 / SKX007



## guzzio (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a simple question ... can someone tell me the difference between a Seiko SKX 009 and a Seiko SKX 007 ? ? ?

As far as i can tell, i can't see a difference ... :think:


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

bezel & dial colors mainly.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*The XXguitarist is right, the only real differences between the two*

are the dial tone color and the bezel color which is a given.

The SKX007 mainly will be a black dial or some might call it a dark grey dial but it's black, and the bezel colors are black/silver.

The SKX009 mainly will have a dark tone Blue tint dial, and naturally the bezel color is called a pepsi bezel which is red & blue toned.

As of current production, the movements are the same, but some will be designated I think as J models which some denote as Japan watches and have dial font which have the script of 21 jewels on the dial, and there are the K models which some think are outside of Japan versions which dont have the dial jewel script designation but are the same movements being a 7S26 21 jeweled movement.

For all practicle purposes and for the sake of any various opinions as to origins, they are basically the same identicle watches other than these minor differences I believe.

Hope that helps and I think I got that about right. 

Cheers,
Jimmy
Poseidon


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: The XXguitarist is right, the only real differences between the two*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> are the dial tone color and the bezel color which is a given.
> 
> The SKX007 mainly will be a black dial or some might call it a dark grey dial but it's black, and the bezel colors are black/silver.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the SKX007 will be my next watch. From everything I read and hear, you can't really have a truly great collection without this watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: The XXguitarist is right, the only real differences between the two*

if you have a Seiko collection, or a Japanese watch collection....or a dive watch collection....you gotta have a 007, the affordable icon in the dive watch world!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I dabbled in Chinese mechanical watches for a little, and I was happy with my homage, but once I got my Planet Orient, I don't know how I could ever buy another watch that wasn't a Seiko, Citizen, or Orient. (I'm sure there are a few swiss brands I wouldn't pass up on, but for the time being, I'm all about the japanses watches). 

It's funny, I first saw the 007 well over a year ago and didn't care for it. Now I look at it, and love it.


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: The XXguitarist is right, the only real differences between the two*



Dr. Robert said:


> if you have a Seiko collection, or a Japanese watch collection....or a dive watch collection....you gotta have a 007, the affordable icon in the dive watch world!


Couldn't agree more. This is a must have. I bought mine last week and I'm really please with it, according to it's price range.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

To add to what everyone else has already said, you migh also want to see this thread from our Forum Archive:

Collector's Guide To All the seiko 7S26-0020/9 Diver Variants (SKX007 & it's siblings)...


----------



## guzzio (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys ! ! ! A brand new 007  is on the way ... ebay ... :-!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Excellent Choice & Congrats for diving right in on one!*

Congrats & you will be super pleased for sure!

You will be so pleased, that you just may order a few other SKX modelsm abd thats the lure of these awesome watches. :-!

Cheers,
Jimmy
Poseidon



guzzio said:


> Thanks a lot guys ! ! ! A brand new 007  is on the way ... ebay ... :-!


----------



## guzzio (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep you posted ... ;-)


----------



## ramdawg (Feb 18, 2015)

long time lurker and total noob here.....so, here goes - 

i've been noticing all of the mods on the SKX and they are really sweet! i can't wait to pull the trigger on one of them. but, i do have a question - all of the mods seem to be for the SKX007. would any of those hand, dial, chapter ring, etc. mods apply to ALL SKX models? or are they done to the 007 mainly because it is usually the least expensive to purchase initially?


----------



## Johann Yamamoto (Feb 16, 2015)

I see mods for both, depending on the period you buy, one model can be cheaper than the other. The black dial 007 is more 'neutral' and blends with mods better than the deep blue 009, a blue which lightens up a tad with age. Also, IMHO the red and blue pigments do not like sunlight more and fade faster than black, you may wish to take a color shift in consideration.









Seiko & Citizen Forum: SKX009 faded pics

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/112993-bezel-fade.html



ramdawg said:


> long time lurker and total noob here.....so, here goes -
> 
> i've been noticing all of the mods on the SKX and they are really sweet! i can't wait to pull the trigger on one of them. but, i do have a question - all of the mods seem to be for the SKX007. would any of those hand, dial, chapter ring, etc. mods apply to ALL SKX models? or are they done to the 007 mainly because it is usually the least expensive to purchase initially?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

ramdawg said:


> long time lurker and total noob here.....so, here goes -
> 
> i've been noticing all of the mods on the SKX and they are really sweet! i can't wait to pull the trigger on one of them. but, i do have a question - all of the mods seem to be for the SKX007. would any of those hand, dial, chapter ring, etc. mods apply to ALL SKX models? or are they done to the 007 mainly because it is usually the least expensive to purchase initially?


Mostly, it will not matter. However, before buying the watch you should have in mind the final product you want to get. To make this clear, consider the pics (1), (2) and (3) below.

Pic (1)









Pic (2)









Pic (3)









In mod (1) I kept the original 007 chapter ring, while in (2) I kept the original 007 bezel insert. Hence, for those two mods I used a 007 as the base watch (otherwise, I would need to get the Seiko OEM part that I wanted). On mod (3) I changed dial, chapter ring and bezel insert; hence, at the time I just purchased the cheapest one between the 007 and 009 to use as the base watch.

That being said, for some mods it will not matter which you will use. However, if you want to keep the original bezel insert, chapter ring or dial, then you need to get the proper watch.


----------



## ramdawg (Feb 18, 2015)

wow, johann! i guess the colors DO fade. i wonder if you can get a coating on the crystal to at least stop the dial from fading. i'll tell you the truth, i really like the 009, but i'm not partial to the pepsi bezel. i think that the red just throws the whole thing off.

o.k. now this info helps, guys. thank you. that helps because what i'd like is to get a 007, replace the chapter ring with a yellow one, get a yellow minute hand with the rally second hand. so, if i understand you, seiko madness, simply getting an 007 would suffice because i'm not changing parts between models. all of those parts are available for an 007. correct?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

ramdawg said:


> ...what i'd like is to get a 007, replace the chapter ring with a yellow one, get a yellow minute hand with the rally second hand...simply getting an 007 would suffice because i'm not changing parts between models...


If I understand, you want to have 007 with yelloy chapter ring and also change the hands. You want to keep the black dial and the original insert. If that is indeeed the case, you will be better off buying the 007.



ramdawg said:


> ...all of those parts are available for an 007. correct?


You need to check that. The usual sources are ***WEB STORE*** - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. and Yobokies (a user of this forum, pics of the parts available at www.yobokies.com). You can also get few things at MotorCity WatchWorks. I have recently read somewhere that some parts for the SKX line became available at eBay.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I received my SKX007 last Thursday and purchased an SKX009 last night that I anticipate arrival of it this coming Thursday. Might as well have both versions of this awesome watch!


----------

